# (  )  ?

## Avtaeva

.

 .    1      .          .   180-,    ,  ,  ?

  .         100% . ,       0.
         ?

     ?  :Embarrassment: 

 ,  .

----------


## A L E N A

100%,        , ,         .

----------

